#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  S-Video naar BNC

## NiTRO

Weet iemand of er converters bestaan die van de S-Video uitgang van de Laptop een BNC kunnen converteren? Ik moet namelijk 25 meter overbruggen en wilde dit niet doen met een S-video of VGA kabel maar met eens BNC kabel.

Suggesties zijn welkom!

Alvast bedankt!
ERC

----------


## sparky

Als je S-video over bnc wilt laten lopen, dan worden het 1(composiet) of 2(Y/C) kabels die je aan een verloopje hangt, zijn geen kastjes bij nodig.

----------


## Frank@highend

Je kan ook een zogenaamde Ballon gebruiken op van s-video naar Cat5 te gaan meer info kan je vinden op: DL.2 Support Guide - Live Video Primer - Digital Lighting - Support - Products - High End Systems

succes

----------


## jurjen_barel

Soms kan het wel, soms kan het niet. Het hangt ook af van de S-Video signaal.

Videosignaal wordt in stapjes gemaakt: eerst in component (5 signalen), daarna in s-video (zwart/wit en een apart kleurkanaal) en daarna composite (alles door 1 kabeltje). Bij de laatste wordt de kleureninformatie in een hoog spectrum van het zwart/wit signaal gecodeerd.

In s-video wordt tegenwoordig vaak toch nog composite door het zwart/wit kanaal gestuurd, los van het aparte kleurenkanaal.

Je zou kunnen proberen of dit in je s-videosignaal zit, dus gewoon de juiste 2 polen van de dinplug pakken. Als het tegenzit moet er wel wat mee gebeuren met een kastje.

Tenminste... Dit is ook maar een stuk theorie, geleerd in een videoworkshop.

Wat Sparky al aangaf: maak een creatief verloopkabeltje, zodat je van s-video naar 2x bnc kan en je zit wel goed.

----------


## Nit-Wit

doe het zo:

[code]
*Y-ground------------------+
                           +---------- RCA/composite ground
C-ground------------------+

Y-------------------------+
                           +--------- RCA/composite video
C------------||-----------+
            470pF
*[/code]

meer info:
S-video to composite video

----------


## NiTRO

alvast bedankt voor de antwoorden ik zal eens kijken wat ik ga doen.

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

De oplossing van Nit-Wit werkt inderdaad.... heb deze zelf een 5tal jaren geleden is toegepast... 

Kleurweergave is wel niet perfect.... 



Greetz,

W

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Ik wil hier even op inpikken met een andere vraag:
Ik zie al jaren aan hoe slecht de kwaliteit is van al die passieve kabeltjes en verloopjes om van svideo naar composiet te gaan.
Als ik dezelfde beamer via svideo aansluit ziet het beeld er plots wel veel deftiger uit.
Ik vraag me dus af als ik een actieve omzetter van bijv. svideo naar composiet of zelfs vga naar composiet gebruik, geeft dit dan een veel betere kwaliteit dan zo'n dom verloopkabeltje met een condensator in? Wie heeft hier ervaring mee en met welk merk?

----------


## frederic

Kan een draagbare S-video naar HD-video converter geen oplossing bieden?

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Heu, wat bedoel je?
Ik heb een beamer aangesloten op een laptop, dit heb ik gedaan met een overgangkabeltje van svideo naar composiet en het beeld is compleet belabberd.
Als ik hetzelfde doe met een svideo naar svideo kabel dan is het beeld wel deftig.
In wezen is het hetzelfde signaal maar bij composiet op 1 kabel ipv 2 bij svideo.
Ik vraag me daarom af of een actieve convertor van svideo of vga naar composiet  betere resultaten geeft dan een dom verloopkabeltje.
Niks HD, alles SD. 800x600.

----------


## Leks

@dikke Foaf

Als eerst, waarom sluit je een laptop op een beamer aan via Svideo?
Vga/DVI is hier een meer gangbare wijze voor.
en geeft ook stukken beter beeld ( en nettere resoluties)

en om je vraag te beantwoorden; 
Een goede scan converter van VGA naar composite video geeft ook geen slecht beeld.(maar dit is vooral omdat de scan converter het signaal met wat meer vermogen verstuurd dan een standaard laptop oid)

het probleem bij composite = meestal de afstand

10 m gaat nog netjes, 20m zonder kabels in de buurt.
maar moet het verder? of liggen er veel andere storende kabels?
denk dan eens aan VGA/DVI/Component

persoonlijk ben ik een voorstander van DVI-D, omdat dit alle standaard analoge vervormingen & problemen oplost door digitaal te versturen.
en met gemak resoluties tot 1600*1200 haalt.

PS. een goede scanconverter ( VGA -> composite) = prijzig ( 800/900)
S-video naar composite zijn er in 100 soorten. een goede aktieve is ook redelijk aan de prijs( 300/400)

Leks

----------


## frederic

> Heu, wat bedoel je?
> Ik heb een beamer aangesloten op een laptop, dit heb ik gedaan met een overgangkabeltje van svideo naar composiet en het beeld is compleet belabberd.
> Als ik hetzelfde doe met een svideo naar svideo kabel dan is het beeld wel deftig.
> In wezen is het hetzelfde signaal maar bij composiet op 1 kabel ipv 2 bij svideo.
> Ik vraag me daarom af of een actieve convertor van svideo of vga naar composiet betere resultaten geeft dan een dom verloopkabeltje.
> Niks HD, alles SD. 800x600.



Ik bedoel, waarom de afstand overbruggen met svideo of composiet?
Zoals hierboven gezegt is DVI een betere oplossing. Digitaliseer eerst het signaal via DVI en verstuur het met een HDMI kabel naar de laptop.

PS, als eerste optie zou ik ook kijken of die beamer geen RGB aansluiting of een hdmi aansluiting heeft.

----------


## laserguy

> persoonlijk ben ik een voorstander van DVI-D, omdat dit alle standaard analoge vervormingen & problemen oplost door digitaal te versturen.
> en met gemak resoluties tot 1600*1200 haalt.



Het gaat hier om lange afstanden... dan ben je nergens met je digitaal signaal... of je moet van die hyperdure kabels met actieve versterking gebruiken.
Neen, een deftige analoge VGA is nog het beste tot 50 meter.
Overigens: hoe deftige je conversie van S-Video naar composiet ook is: er gaat kleurinformatie verloren: je moet eerst analoog gaan mengen en daarna moet er in je toestel terug uit dat analoog mengsel de kleurinformatie worden gehaald. Dat zijn dus twee onnodige omzettingen die telkens met kwaliteitsverlies gepaard gaan. Dat is dus niet slim.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Wij sturen de beamer gewoon met VGA vanuit de notebook.

Alleen gebruiken we een VGA-extender waardoor we gewoon tot 300m UTP kunnen gebruiken.

Wij gebruiken deze: Triple Audio Website: maar overwegen voor de 2e een variant met skew-compensation (waarmee je Rood Groen en Blauw qua timing sync kan trekken, mocht er op dat vlak wat mis gaan)

----------


## vasco

> Ik moet namelijk 25 meter overbruggen en wilde dit niet doen met een S-video of VGA kabel maar met eens BNC kabel.
> 
> Suggesties zijn welkom!



Mijn suggestie is toch die VGA kabel te nemen. Je beeldkwaliteit wordt gewoonweg niet om aan te zien terwijl ik met VGA makkelijk tot 50 meter doe met goede kwaliteit.

Wat is jouw reden om dit niet te willen en te kiezen voor een conversie waarbij je zoveel kwaliteit gaat verliezen dat mensen bij wijze van spreken moeten kijken naar een "ik krijg hoofdpijn" plaatje?

----------


## 4wd

VGA tot 50 meter kan echt *niet*. Zelfs niet als je met 5x RG 59 gaat werken (RGBHV)

er blijft niks van het signaal over.
en zeker niet bij goedkopere laptops waar al niet eens een fatsoenlijk signaal uit komt. 

30meter verder moet je echt niet gaan. zonder Dist-amp.

pak idd een UTP Oplossing van "Extron" of "Magenta" bij "Magenta" kan je met een UTX en een AK1000 zo 500m overbruggen  :Smile: 

voor de grap kijk eens naar demping van deze kabel... en realiseer je dat 3db demping in de kabel al zichtbaar is
http://www.extron.com/download/files...SHR_041305.pdf dit is zo'n beetje de beste kabel die je voor VGA kan kopen. bestaad uit 5x RG6 ( RGBHV )

----------


## laserguy

> VGA tot 50 meter kan echt *niet*. Zelfs niet als je met 5x RG 59 gaat werken (RGBHV)



Bij mij wel en ondertussen al meer dan twee jaar en op sommige plaatsen is er al met karretjes over gereden of op getrapt. Knap hé.  :Wink: 
Misschien kan het niet volgens jouw theorie, mijn praktijk vertelt mij voldoende.
Let wel op: ik heb het over deftige vga-kabel van een vinger dik (met idd. 5x 75 Ohms individueel afgeschermde signaalleidingen binnenin) niet van die vga-kabel zo dik als een tandenstokertje  :Wink: .

Addendum: Je tabel bewijst het: de TS gaat deze kabel gebruiken voor 800x600 bij laat ons zeggen 75 Hz? Dat is dan een bandbreedte van 27 MHz. Dan heb je dus een verlies van 3.3 tot 4 dB per 100 meter volgens jouw tabel. Op 50 meter zit je dus ZEKER onder je 3 dB verlies.

Conclusie: dit werkt *wel

*Q.e.d. :Wink:

----------


## Leks

50 meter VGA wil idd wel.... maar wel met beeldverlies

ik raad iedereen een doosje van VGA -> cat5 & cat5 ->VGA aan

werk er regelmatig mee.. prijs ligt rond de 150 E per converter ( Kramer)

scheelt zo veel problemen... en het is heerlijk om je beamer op z'n top ( lees: native) resolutie aan te sturen

@laserguy
 DVI-D wil je idd ook niet over 50 meter leggen.
maar het scheelt bergen met problemen tov composite/svideo/vga op het gebied van magnetsche straling tussen je kabels ( denk aan 63A waar een dimmer aan zit, of nog erger een 16P multi waar een chase over loopt  :Smile:  )


Leks

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Afstand beamer-laptop is soms tot 100m, het is ook niet de enige beamer (staat nog splitter tussen).
Beamer heeft vga, svideo en composiet (geen component helaas) 800x600 native.
Leukste is (budgetgewijs ook) zoals we nu doen 1 coax naar elke beamer en klaar is kees, maar de kwaliteit van composiet zoals het nu is vind ik op niks trekken.
Ik heb eens wat getest en veel verschil is er niet tussen enkel het svideo->composiet kabeltje of 50m coax extra dus daar zit em het probleem niet. Als ik de beamer aansluit op dezelfde output maar met de svideo kabel dan is het beeld plots wel deftig. Omdat ik al systemen op composiet heb zien draaien die wél deftig beeld gaven en deze een actieve vga->composiet converter gebruikten, leek me dus dat inderdaad een actieve deftige converter verschil zou kunnen uitmaken. Aangezien ik niet meer weet welk merk toen werd gebruikt en google direct geen resultaten gaf op m'n zoektermen vroeg ik hier achter wat ervaringen en merken.
svideo over lange afstand is niet zo praktisch vanwege de 2 kabels enz.
Nu heb ik wel een svideo balun gevonden MuxLab VideoEase - S-Video Balun
Ze hebben ook een utp switch die als splitter dient. Gezien de prijzen lijkt dit systeem best aantrekkelijk, alleen heb ik er geen ervaringen mee. Iemand?

----------


## vasco

> VGA tot 50 meter kan echt *niet*.



Nou bij mij wel net als bij Laserguy. Ik had het niet over super kwaliteit maar het is wel gewoon goed. Met een S-VHS of BNC kabel haal ik die kwaliteit over die lengte zeker niet.

----------


## Leks

@ dikke foaf;

zit er een adapter aan de converter die je hebt gevonden?
zo ja dan boost ie het signaal daadwerkelijk, en kan het best wat zijn.
zo nee dan is het gewoon een verloopje en heb je gewoon wat minder kabel verlies.. maar 300 M over RJ45 ( cat 5?) is nog steeds eng. ( zonder boost)

Wat voor doel heeft dit project btw?

En waarom hou je vast aan S-video als je toch al Rj45/cat5 wil gebruiken?

Ik mag je aanraden om voor dergelijke video oplossingen naar Kramer/datavideo oid te kijken. iets duurder maar veel betere DA/AD conversies, en componenten.
( ook VGA over RJ45 met routers, splitters, switches, hubs, ed)

@ iedereen

Waarom iedereen zo veel verschillende ervaringen heeft met BNC op lengte? dit ligt aan de kabel kwaliteit EN de bron.
Een dvd speler van de Aldi met een verloopje naar bnc stuur amper iets uit. 
Maar een mooie DataVideo mixer stuurt een stuk meer weg; en scherper lijkt het soms .

Dit kan echt grote verschillen geven.

En ik heb ook regelmatig " deftig" beeld gehad met 40 m BNC, maar dan alleen met degelijke deftige conversies en bronnen
ZOIZO ZONDER KOPPELBUSSEN! ( bijna 3 db val per bus !)

leks

----------


## 4wd

> Addendum: Je tabel bewijst het: de TS gaat deze kabel gebruiken voor 800x600 bij laat ons zeggen 75 Hz? Dat is dan een bandbreedte van 27 MHz. Dan heb je dus een verlies van 3.3 tot 4 dB per 100 meter volgens jouw tabel. Op 50 meter zit je dus ZEKER onder je 3 dB verlies.
> 
> Conclusie: dit werkt *wel*



 
800x600 op 75Hz is geen 27 Mhz maar 54Mhz (Zie Tabel)

maar dan blijft het nog binnen de 3dB bij het gebruik van die kabel (duur/dik en niet geschikt voor mobiel gebruik)
en in ideaal situatie. 

met een standaard VGA kabel is het praktisch onmogelijk om 50 meter te doen.

http://www.extron.com/download/files...5-6_041305.pdf 

kijk naar deze spec's dit is een vrij standaard VGA kabel maar vaan zeer goede kwaliteit.

Overigens heeft het geen zin om bij de meeste (95%) meer dan 60Hz Refresh-rate aan te bieden een LCD paneel of DLP wiel gaat niet verder dan 60Hz

Conclusie meer dan 60Hz Refresh-rate veroorzaakt alleen maar onnodig gebruik van bandbreedte over de kabel.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Toepassing is een lanparty in een zaal met een aantal schermen voor informatie, reclame en video. UTP is er dus in overvloed aanwezig. Voor zover ik kan zien is de converter van muxlab gewoon passief, wat wss ook de prijs verklaart. 
Ik ga nog eerst eens op zoek naar een goede scanconverter (tips?) zodat we de huidige coax kunnen blijven gebruiken op composiet. 
De Kramer tools ken ik en ik zag dat ze een svideo naar composiet converter hebben voor 140, misschien is dat iets?
FORMAT CONVERTERS - AUDIO & VIDEO 401C
Ik wil dus van vga of svideo naar composiet. Bij Kramer zag ik niks van VGA naar composiet.

----------


## 4wd

> Bij Kramer zag ik niks van VGA naar composiet.



Kramer heeft ze wel 

SCAN CONVERTERS VP-704xl

SCAN CONVERTERS VP-502xl

SCAN CONVERTERS VP-704xl


of van extron

http://www.extron.com/download/files...sc_500revB.pdf


en als je nog iets zoekt wat goed werkt om VGA over Cat-5 te doen.

http://www.extron.com/download/files...eries_ebro.pdf

----------


## vidioot

Aansluitend aan Leks: ik gebruik al jaren fatsoenlijke rg-59 voor composiet video en ik heb nooit problemen met grote kabelverliezen. Heb hier een paar haspels staan van 100 mtr, die we regelmatig gebruiken om bijvoorbeeld camerabeeld naar een beamer te krijgen. Gaat prima, zelfs tot 300 meter. Belangrijk is dus de sterkte van het originele signaal en de kwaliteit van de coax.

@ Dikke Foaf: welke coax heb je liggen? toch geen oude netwerkkabel? Die netwerken waren 50 Ohm (rg-58), terwijl je voor video een 75 ohms kabel nodig hebt...dat maakt nogal verschil op afstand.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Zoals ik al eerder zei maakt de kabel weinig verschil, het is een kwaliteitsprobleem bij de omzetting van svideo naar composiet.

----------


## Leks

kijk.. nu begrijp ik je doel.


ik raad je idd zo'n soort kramer/ extron  YC naar composite te kopen.
of er een degelijke video mixer tussen te zetten ( erg leuk op een lan met 1 spectator pc en 1 pc voor graphics of tekst. 

is je bekabeling idd wel netjes 75 ohm?! en zijn het lange stukken? ( zonder koppel bussen ed?) ( idd rg-59)

Ook had je het in het begin over verderop splitten?
dit moet je dan ook netjes aktief doen he.  :Smile:  en zo snel mogelijk na de bron


Mocht je vaker een lan organiseren zou ik een keer investeren in VGA over cat5 ( want daar heb je dan idd een overschot van ) Alleen wordt de grap met de video mixer dan wat duurder .

PS 
waar komt het Y/C signaal uit? een video kaart? instelling goed? NTC/Pal B/G? refreshrate? resolutie?
Direct Y/C naar beamer:  werkt netjes?
Y/C -> verloop -> korte geteste kabel : beamer stoort?
HOE stoort t? ruis? strepen? lijnen? kleur?
geef hier even antwoord op en we zijn al stukken verder.

Leks

----------


## Dikke Foaf

- De bron is meestal een laptop en vaste PC, beide met een s-video naar composiet passief verloopkabeltje, bij alle mogelijke settings blijft het beeld rot. Settings staan zodat de beamer native z'n ding kan doen, pal-b 800x600, enz.

- Ik ben op elektrisch en elektronisch gebied echt geen uil dus alle coax is 75ohm, voornamelijk op BNC uitgevoerd omdat de cinch de impedantie wel eens kan om zeep helpen. 't Is omdat ik geen ervaring heb met die scanconverters en de prijs vrij hoog is en niemand ken om eens snel te proberen en het budget ook niet ongelimiteerd is, probeer ik een miskoop te vermijden.

- Als ik overschakel van bron dan zie ik het beeld eerst donkerder waarna het lichter wordt. Blijkbaar is de spanning van beide outputs niet gelijk en iemand doet compensatie, maar heb nog niet geprobeerd of dit de beamer is of de splitter (Monacor), maar daar gaat het nu niet over  :Smile: .

- S-video kabel naar de beamer geeft deftig beeld, svideo naar composiet kabel (op composiet input van beamer) ertussen geeft slecht beeld, dit gaat dan over 1m kabel dus de 50m of splitter daar spreken we nog niet van. Dit komt voor bij beide bronnen, zowel laptop als desktop.

- De scherpte van het beeld gaat verloren, niet meer afgelijnd, kleine tekst is niet leesbaar, wazig. Een 2e probleem is dat sommige lijnen (ik vermoed bepaalde kleurschakeringen=combinatie v. frequenties) bewegende blokjes vertonen, de lijnen zijn dus gekarteld en de karteling beweegt continu. Daarom vermoed ik dat de omzetting van svideo naar composiet (het domme kabeltje) er een rommeltje van maakt. Ik heb meerdere kabeltjes geprobeerd, verschillende merken en vormen en telkens is het beeld slecht. Bij een video afspelen valt het hele probleem niet zo fel op maar bij tekst of logo's die stilstaan of Windows schermen valt het wel op.

Ik stel al deze vragen omdat zo'n scanconverter niet bepaald goedkoop is (460€ voor de Kramer), en dan heb ik em nog maar voor 1 bron...
Ik heb ondertussen ook een splitter van Kramer besteld, die heeft een level en eq setting, wellicht kan dit ook al een verbetering geven, toch zeker kwa kabelverliezen compenseren en spanningen die eigenlijk te laag zijn.

----------


## Stoney3K

Misschien een voor de hand liggende oplossing maar:

Al eens geprobeerd om een extra BNC kabel te leggen? Dus één voor Y en één voor C? Dan kun je ook makkelijker bepalen waar het probleem zit: met een losgekoppeld chrominance signaal hou je zwart-wit beeld over, als daar nog onzuiverheden in zitten is de bandbreedte te klein en is je kabel te lang (en ga je een repeater nodig hebben). Mochten je kleuren brak zijn dan kan dat liggen aan reflecties of looptijden in de BNC-kabel (en dan moet je dus je impedantie nakijken).

Overigens, was de LAN in kwestie toevallig Campzone?  :Wink:

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Nop, niet Campzone, is in België.

Heb gisteren nog eens wat getest, de beamer compenseert een te laag inputvoltage op de composietingang (heb de Kramer splitter met gain geprobeerd). Maar dit is verder van weinig belang.

Heb gisteren ook getest met 2 verschillende laptops, een Medion (Nvidia) en die geeft nog veel slechter beeld dan de Acer (ATI) die we normaal gebruiken, precies of er zijn pixels uit het beeld verdwenen.
Ik heb ook 2 verschillende overgangen getest
PRO SNAKE CINCH KUPPLUNG AUF S-VIDEO - Belgium International Cyberstore
Deze geeft gewoon slecht beeld, de tekst die op een testbeeld staat is nog net wel leesbaar. Gebieden met grote contrast verschillen zijn onrustig.
PRO SNAKE CINCH ADAPTER AUF S-VIDEO - Belgium International Cyberstore
Bij deze zijn die onrustige gebieden veel minder, maar het beeld is toch minder scherp (de tekst die we nog konden lezen is nu niet meer leesbaar).
Heb er zo'n 110m coax tussen gestoken en ik kan geen verschil ontdekken in beeldkwaliteit tussen 1m en 110m. Het is dus duidelijk dat de conversie van het beeld redelijk delicaat is.

Ik heb een 2e hands scanconverter (Averkey 100 Pro) op het oog, vga -> composiet, dat zal m'n volgend probeersel zijn.

----------

